# Additiono my bench



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

I was getting sick of not having enough room. So I made an additional bench that I can clamp on a 12 foot board and do whatever I need to so I have additional work space. 









With in an hour it's dirty. Does someone have a housekeeper😜.


----------

